# John Deere X350 High Lift Blades Upgrade for Bagging Clippings



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

When I bought my JD X350 "Material Collection System" for bagging clippings, inside the kit was a new set of high lift blades specifically designed for use with the bagging setup. The instructions said the regular discharge blades would also work, so I decided to keep these blades in place knowing I would eventually switch them out one day.

So today was that day. There is a definite difference in the blade profile when you match them up to each other. The original blades were actually in pretty good condition, but I know the new factory edge on these high lift blades will cut better, and hopefully allow me to scalp my oversized back yard before the heat of the summer gets here.

Here is how it looks now, ready to reinstall on the mower:



Here is the mower without the deck or bagging system mounted on it. It looks a little odd to me this way, but it is faster without all that metal hanging off its belly...!



I am hoping these high lift blades help me with my scalp project while we have our current cool weather - I think it will not clog up the long chute going into the bags, but only time and usage will tell that tale.

I will update once I see how the new blades perform....


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks good. I put the g5 gator blades on my x304 for improved lift and mulching.

What is the model of quick steering knob you have on your wheel? My easy rider broke and I need to replace it and yours looks good.


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

My chute clogs constantly, but only when cutting under 1.5". I use the high lift blades. Just not enough airflow I think. When cutting low, I side discharge, then put the bagger on and vacuum it it with the deck at 2"


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks good. I put the g5 gator blades on my x304 for improved lift and mulching?
> 
> What is the model of quick steering knob you have on your wheel? My easy rider broke and I need to replace it and yours looks good.


Thanks! The quick steering knob is actually made by John Deere, and has a JD logo on it. I like it because it is very thick plastic, and the knob has a nice texture that allows you to grip it real well.

It cost me $19.99 at my dealer, and it is very strong and well made, with a through bolt and nut design.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

bp2878 said:


> My chute clogs constantly, but only when cutting under 1.5". I use the high lift blades. Just not enough airflow I think. When cutting low, I side discharge, then put the bagger on and vacuum it it with the deck at 2"


Yeah, I think the blades are turning so fast that it uses up all the available air inside the mower deck and causes the debris and clippings to fall out of the vortex the twin blades otherwise can create.

Then you get a buildup as the clippings and dust fall out of the air column and slip back down the chute and begin to pile up inside, eventually cutting off more air low in the chute until it all clogs....


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good. I put the g5 gator blades on my x304 for improved lift and mulching?
> ...


Thanks.. I'll take a look


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@Stuofsci02

Here is a short YouTube video on the knob so you can see it better, and you can get the part number.

It also shows what comes in the kit. My knob fit much tighter, and it has never moved on me either....


----------

